# number 1 weed weapon?



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone's favorite bait is for casting into, and along side of thick weed beds. Just trying to get some feedback. thanks.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Safety-Pin style spinnerbait, like a bucher slopmaster, M & G, or Llungen Nut buster. Also, if the weeds aren't that thick you can get away with a suick. They push their way through the weeds. It's doug johnson's favorite weed bait of all time.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Leaving the dance with who brought me...Spinnerbait! Like Jim says, M&Gs, I like Grim Reapers too and I even throw Terminators in the Spring. Suicks like he said work too, and since you said along the side and not through the Weeds, even Dawgs worked vertically.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I like shallow dawgs, bucktails, hellhounds, and suicks. Hellhouds seem to dart in and out of the weeds pretty good.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Marshall, never tried them in the weeds, but I love me a hellhound. I caught a fish on one on Saturday, jailbird! They're sweet baits for the price.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Agree with the rest spinnerbait. (I prefer Slopmaster) Also if conditions are right use a topwater.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I have found chatterbiats to work exceptionally well in/around weeds for pike, and I caught a musky on my first cast with one a few weeks ago. I had casted a big weed bed with multiple lures for about 30 minutes....switched to a chatterbait....and he slammed it on the first cast. Not sure if it was the lure or just luck, but I'll take it!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Jim, I have moved a good number of fish out of weedbeds this year on hellhounds. They dart in and out of the weeds sometimes and its amazing how they don't hang up. Have you found the hook up ratio on hellhounds isn't very good? I've landed two on them this year and lost 4 or 5. Cisco and Carp are my colors.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

FM-
Replace the stock bluegill hook on the front of the Hellhound with a 5/0 to 7/0 for better hookups.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Jerkbait...everytime!

Preferrably this one....









Choice #2 -


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sledge jerkbait along side of weeds, throw a Wisher weedless spinner or bucktail right in them.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

1roofmusky said:


> FM-
> Replace the stock bluegill hook on the front of the Hellhound with a 5/0 to 7/0 for better hookups.


That's the first thing I did when I got them.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thanks guys i appreciate the input. SNF what kind of bait is that? or is it a custom. it looks awsome. I like the round nose. We've casted suicks and spinners into weeds before, with minimal success, however we've never really put in alot of time in it. I like the way a suick darts in and out. sounds like em hellhounds are pretty popular in weeds as well. looks like i'm gunna have to do some more online bait shopping. thanks again.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That there is a Leo Jerkbait 6". I like it a lot because it can be jerked hard or twitched and has a nice erratic side to side dive while retrieved. Heres Todd Leopardi's site, if you're interested. http://www.leolures.com/


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I thought it was a reef hawg. Looks very similar. I am not a big fan of jerkbaits or really any WTD style bait. It may just be that I don't have enough experience with them to have developed any kind of confidence in them.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

WTD? I'm assuming that means "walk the dog" It is not a top water bait, but it does essentially walk the dog but under the water....I can generally work that bait down to almost 8'. 

I personally think the two most effective attractors to muskies are the vibration of a spinner and the flash/dart of a jerkbait. The jerkbait just so happens to outproduce for me.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Pearson Grinders!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ShutUpNFish said:


> WTD? I'm assuming that means "walk the dog" It is not a top water bait, but it does essentially walk the dog but under the water....I can generally work that bait down to almost 8'.
> 
> I personally think the two most effective attractors to muskies are the vibration of a spinner and the flash/dart of a jerkbait. The jerkbait just so happens to outproduce for me.


Maybe that is part of my problem in that I have been fishing them wrong. I thought with jerkbaits(subsurface) that you are supposed to use a snap/jerk and pause affect when retrieving them similar to what one would do with a topwater bait such as a zara spook.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Leo's are about the closest thing to a Latiano you'll get your hands on for under $200! I've heard of chewed up Lat's going for $400+ on EBAY! -AND THEY(leo's) WORK EVERYWHERE!! So do Latiano's.....

*Slow pulled Suicks are another safe bet!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

1roofmusky said:


> Leo's are about the closest thing to a Latiano you'll get your hands on for under $200! I've heard of chewed up Lat's going for $400+ on EBAY! -AND THEY(leo's) WORK EVERYWHERE!! So do Latiano's.....
> 
> *Slow pulled Suicks are another safe bet!



I got a bunch of those Latiano's and various other lures of his...all put away now. Mr. Latiano was a good friend and made a lot of neat funky lures....I'll have to take some pictures and post them later since I know some of you would appreciate them. 

On the jerk...it is a jerk and pause method....the quicker you work the bait, the deeper it can go...the more of a pause, the shallower it will stay. Very versitile baits for shallow or deeper drop offs and weed edges. They sure do attract those fish to strike....Nothing like feeling one hit in mid jerk using spectra braided line, thats for sure!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul, I have a Leo that never ran right straight out of the box. It only pulls to the left, won't ever kick right. After looking at the bait, the notches out of the front are off center to the left. Is this the problem? I have always been hesitant to get more Leos due to this....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieJim said:


> Paul, I have a Leo that never ran right straight out of the box. It only pulls to the left, won't ever kick right. After looking at the bait, the notches out of the front are off center to the left. Is this the problem? I have always been hesitant to get more Leos due to this....


Every lure is different out of the box Jim....especially those jerks. Its impossible to make every lure the same when you're using wood and hand building them. The jerks are tougher if you want them tuned because they do not have a lip, however, I have a carp colored LEO that jerks to the left on hard jerks everytime and it still catches fish. 

Next time you go out, try this: 1-2-3 short jerks then reel the slack and repeat. throw in a couple of 1-2 jerks in the mix, but keep them short and a little more than just a twitch....I'll bet it will start darting both ways. Let me know


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

mj, did you try bending the eye to the right like you would tune a crankbait..? should work.. a half oz. grim reaper goes thru the weeds for me like no other bait..


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

thanks snf. im fixing on ordering a few right now. The paint jobs look awsome! Have you tried the leo 6 inch jerk/rubber tail? I've heard alot of good things about these hybrid soft plastic/hard baits. thanks everyone else for your input.


----------

